

Tell HN: Why I loathe PMPs - manishsharan

PMPs get promoted to engineering management positions where they make critical decisions about issues that they have no idea about. Case in point, an email I received from my PMP PM in response to my request to be given read permission on table metadata to be able to generate my Hibernate classes :<p>"SYSTEM_PSEUDONAME_X" should just be doing a simple JDBC insert into these staging tables without using any OR tool. The table definitions are already provided along with write permissions.  So you  should not be need to read the table  metadata.Its all driven by 4 weeks delivery timeline. Hibernate will anyways be an overkill. Direct insert into these tables is the way to go."<p>I would avoid Hibernate were it not for the fact that these are tables with over 20 columns  each. But hey, the PMPs alway s know better than a mere 'development resource'.<p>edit : spell check
======
manishsharan
So here I am on a Sunday writing a zillion insert statements that Hibernate or
any other similar tool could have generated in minutes.

------
codeonfire
You should quit as soon as possible.

